# Purchasing Question



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

I see by using the search button that alot of people ask what handgun is the one to get, and as i have learned that only that person knows. But my questions are this:


1. Is a Beretta 90-Two 9mm too much for a first gun? 
2. Is a 9mm overkill for just shooting at the local range?
3. Should i purchase a handgun before my license is issued or wait until i get the paper work?

I am in Canada and you can only own a handgun for target shooting at an approved range, of which i am a member of and they let members "buy" a handgun before their license is processed and once the paperwork comes in they then transfer the registration. Also to add i have tried a few different handguns and have shot 350 rounds though the Beretta M9 which is very close to the 90-two.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

1. Too much? Do you mean cost, or size, or caliber? "Too much" is an individual evaluation, and what is too much for one person will not be enough for another. Since the Beretta is a pretty average handgun, I don't see how it could be "too much" unless it costs more than you can spend, or is too large to handle correctly.

2. If you want to shoot centerfire, then 9mm would be the best place to start. If you just want to shoot holes in paper targets, do what the Olympians do and get a good .22lr. A .22 will be a lot cheaper to shoot, is often easier to shoot, and will put holes in paper just as effectively as a centerfire.

3. Depends on your particular laws. I can't see how it would matter either way.....

PhilR.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*90-Two vs 92FS*

To start with, I'm not any kind of fan of the 90-two. Just don't like it. However, if it fits you, and you are comfortable with it, rent it and shoot it vs. the M-9 (or 92FS more or less). I think Beretta really tried to improve on a weapon that didn't need any improvement other than action work. The 9mm is a great round to shoot and works really well in your stated application for a centerfire round for the range. Cost wise a .22lr would be a wonderful option that you can shoot and shoot and shoot. For roughly $18.00 you can get 550 rounds of .22lr or 100 rounds of 9mm. Are you able to keep you handgun at home and do you intend to use it for self defense/home defense? If so, Speer, Cor-Bon, and Federal all make excellent rounds for self defense. Make sure to work within your local/federal laws. Welcome and good shooting.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

9mm is great for the first gun and certainly no problem at the range.
it is the cheapest of all centerfire ammo to shoot.
i prefer the 92fs over the 90 2.
no other gun has gone thru such rigirous testing and it is made in america
question 3 is up to you
since you have been reading posts you seen to like the beretta so i won't go into other 9mm's


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

I am keep the gun at home once i get my license, but in Canada they are not allowed for home or personal protection, so it would simply be for target shooting. I really like the M9/92FS but it does not have the rail mount and i dont want to not have a rail and need it in a few years to add a light or laser sight on to the gun.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*90-Two for dust cover rail*

I have a LaserMax LMS-1441 guide rod laser sight in my 96 that I have used in my 92FS as well. It does not require any special holster or modification, simply takes the place of the recoil spring guiderod. We use a separate flashlight when using one in night or dark area searches. I am not a big fan of carrying a pistol with a light attached. It shows exactly where you are and where your weapon is to the perp. If you are only going to be able to use the weapon at the range, why would you need a rail and the accompanying issues with no holster fit, etc? If you have to have a rail go to the M9A1 produced for the USMC with an integral dust cover rail, anything other than the 90-Two. Sorry hate the thing.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

H0LLYW00D said:


> I am keep the gun at home once i get my license, but in Canada they are not allowed for home or personal protection, so it would simply be for target shooting. I really like the M9/92FS but it does not have the rail mount and i dont want to not have a rail and need it in a few years to add a light or laser sight on to the gun.


I hope that people take note of this quote. If the quote, "not allowed to have a gun for home or personal protection" doesn't send a chill down your spine, you are in the wrong forum.

I read on a site - maybe this one - "Join the NRA. You may not agree with everything they say, but they are the only ones defending your rights." That is paraphrased, but I think you get the gist. The attacks will be getting stronger soon. They will be subtle in some ways. I know I am preaching to the choir - for the most part.

As for your question - if you are only going to target shoot - consider a ruger .22 pistol. They are pleasant to shoot & you won't break the bank. As far as a 9 goes, I would suggest looking at a Stoeger Cougar. I just picked mine up about a week ago, and I am *very* impressed with it.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

If I were making that choice I would already have the gun license or not if its legal.lol. Ive shot the beretta 92 and the newer model I think the fs. Both felt great with the exception of the older magazine that is an unbearable pain to load 15 rounds into. Im a firm believer the 9mm is the perfect round for a range/defense gun. As far as not being able to use your handgun for personal protection that seems so ridiculous its not even funny, tell me theres some kind of stipulation which would allow you to use it if in a life threatening situation


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

twodogs said:


> I read on a site - maybe this one - "Join the NRA. You may not agree with everything they say, but they are the only ones defending your rights." That is paraphrased, but I think you get the gist. The attacks will be getting stronger soon. They will be subtle in some ways. I know I am preaching to the choir - for the most part.


Why would the poster join the NRA when he lives in Canada? The _National_ Rifle Association is probably not going to do him much good.

No offense, and I am not trying to start an argument, but you and a few others seem set on starting political type debates in every other thread. If the poster wanted to discuss gun laws, he would have most likely posted on the political forum.

Some of us have decided to stay out of the political debates and I for one would like to keep viewing some of the sub-forums without all this Obama is coming for your guns and join the NRA stuff all the time. You have the political sub-forum and Gerneral Discussion for that sort of thing.

To the original poster, I am pretty sure the newer 92FS pistol has a rail on it for tac lights etc. If you like the 92FS, get one. The 9mm is a great round and the Beretta is a fun gun to shoot at the range.

Last but not least, it is nice to see members from other countries on this forum.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I think this is what you are looking for. The Beretta website is having problems at the moment, but I am pretty sure this version is available for civilian purchase as well.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

As war as using it for personal defense that is a no no, anyone caught pointing a loaded or unloaded firearm at any person and found guilty canf face upto 5 years in prision and or a 2,000 dollar fine.


----------

